# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الموز والبرتقال الأكثر فائدة لمكافحة الشيخوخة

## ساقي العطاشا

غذاؤك دواؤك... الخضار والفواكه تقي من السرطان والتجاعيد..

أكدت دراسات عديدة، أن تناول الخضار والفواكه يومياً يساعد في الوقاية من السرطان وحماية البشرة من التجاعيد، إلا أن دراسة حديثة وجدت بأن عدم تناول الأنواع الصحيحة من تلك الخضار والفاكهة قد يكون مجرد هدر للوقت والمال. وذكر الباحثون البريطانيون الذين أجروا الدراسة الحديثة أن معظم المنتجات التي يتناولها الإنسان تحتوي على كميات قليلة من المركب الذي يساعد في مقاومة الخلايا السرطانية والذي يسمى “سالفيسترول”. وللحصول على الكميات التي يحتاجها الجسم من مركب سالفيسترول لمقاومة السرطان،
ينصح الباحثون بتناول خمسة أنواع من الخضار والفواكه يومياً وهي:



- الفواكه: الفواكه الحمراء والتي تضم (الفراولة، الكرز الأحمر، توت العليق، العنب الأسود، التوت البري)، إضافة إلى التفاح والكمثرى.



- الخضروات: كافة الخضروات الخضراء ومنها البروكلي، الملفوف، الأرضي شوكة، إضافة إلى الفلفل الأحمر والأصفر، الأفوكادو والباذنجان.



- الأعشاب: الزعتر، النعناع، الريحان، حصى البان والميرمية.

وبحسب فريق البحث، فإن آلية عمل مركب سالفيسترول الموجود في الخضار والفواكه تتلخص بأنه يعمل على تحفيز بروتين CYP1B1 الموجود في خلايا الإنسان، والتي تكون عرضة للإصابة بالأورام السرطانية. ويعمل هذا البروتين بالتالي على وقف تطور الأمراض التي تصيب تلك الخلايا. وكانت دراسة أمريكية قد افادت بأن استهلاك كميات كافية من خضروات وفواكه معينة، يخفض احتمالات نشوء سرطان البنكرياس بدرجة جيدة.



وتوصل فريق بحث من جامعة كاليفورنيا مؤخرا إلى أن استهلاك خمسة مقادير يوميا،من البصل والثوم والبقوليات (الفاصوليا) والجزر والذرة والورقيات قاتمة الخضرة وفواكه الحمضيات، يمكن أن يخفض مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان البنكرياس بنسبة تصل إلى 50%. ولاحظ الباحثون أن الخضروات الطازجة غير المطبوخة توفر وقاية أفضل من تلك المطبوخة. لكنهم نوهوا كذلك بتأثير بعض العوامل الأخرى على نتائج الدراسة، مثل دور الأغذية الأخرى المستهلكة مع الخضروات، ومؤثرات نمط المعيشة والعادات الشخصية كالتدخين وتناول الكحول والعقاقير.



واستندت الدراسة التي نشرت بمجلة “السرطان وعلم الأوبئة والمؤشرات الحيوية والوقاية”، إلى مقابلات مفصلة مع 532 من مرضى سرطان البنكرياس، و1700 شخص من غير المرضى بغرض الضبط والمقارنة. وكانت دراسات سابقة قد أسفرت عن نتائج مماثلة لكن المزيد من البحث والتقصي كان ضرورياً. يشار إلى أن سرطان البنكرياس يتسبب في أكثر من عشرة آلاف وفاة سنويا في بريطانيا وحدها، مع أن هذا النوع من السرطان أقل انتشارا من سرطانات الثدي والرئة والمعدة.

ورغم ذلك، فإن معظم حالات سرطان البنكرياس تبقى غير قابلة للعلاج. كما أن نسبة مرضى سرطان البنكرياس الذين يتمكنون من الاستمرار في الحياة لمدة 5 سنوات بعد التشخيص، لا تزيد على 3 %. بل إن تشخيص وعلاج سرطان البنكرياس يتصفان بصعوبة خاصة. من جانب آخر، جاء في نتائج دراسة أجريت في مستشفى برلين الخيري في ألمانيا بأن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون كميات كبيرة من الخضار والفواكه يحمون بشرتهم من التجاعيد، خاصة إذا تم التركيز على البندورة والفلفل الأحمر. وبحسب الدراسة فإن المواد المضادة للأكسدة تحمي البشرة من التجاعيد، إلا أن جسم الإنسان لا ينتج تلك المواد من نفسه وينبغي الحصول عليها من خلال المواد الغذائية التي تحتوي على فيتامين A, C, D وE والبيتا كاروتين (الجزرين)، ومن تلك المواد الغذائية:



الجزر، البندورة، الفلفل، اللفت والشاي الأخضر.
ويقول القائمون على الدراسة: إن الأشخاص الذين تحتوي أجسامهم على مستويات عالية من المواد المضادة للأكسدة يبدون في سن أصغر من سنهم الطبيعي وذلك لقلة التجاعيد في بشرتهم الناتجة عن التغذية السليمة.

وينصح الأخصائيون باللجوء إلى الخضار والفواكه أكثر من المدعمات التي تحتوي على مواد مضادة للأكسدة، لأن الأخيرة تؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية في حالة تناول كميات كبيرة منها.



وأشارت مجموعة من العلماء إلى أن تناول الموز والبرتقال وغيرها من أنواع الفواكه الطازجة من الممكن أن يخفف من مخاطر تدهور الإبصار بسبب الشيخوخة. فقد توصل العلماء إلى أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الفواكه ثلاث مرات على الأقل في النهار لديهم احتمالات أقل بنسبة 36% للإصابة بتدهور الإبصار بسبب الشيخوخة من الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الفواكه مرة واحدة في اليوم. ويقول الدكتور روبرت سيكرت من جامعة نيويورك والمشرف على الدراسة إن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم التوصل فيها لأرقام دقيقة لتحديد نسب الإصابة بين الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الفواكه والأشخاص الآخرين. بما انه ليس هناك أي جواب طبي شافٍ لوقف مرض تدهور الإبصار بسبب الشيخوخة حالما تبدأ أعراضه بالظهور، فإن الأطباء ينصحون بتناول الفواكه في فترة مبكرة من العمر لتجنب حدوث المرض أو على الأقل لتخفيف احتمالات الإصابة به. ومن بين جميع أنواع الفواكه التي تم فحصها تبين أن الموز والبرتقال هما اكثر الفواكه فائدة لمكافحة هذا المرض لكن بالطبع فإن جميع أنواع الفواكه تساعد في تخفيف احتمالات الإصابة بهذا المرض. ولغاية الآن لم يستطع العلماء معرفة ما العامل الذي يجعل للفواكه هذا الأثر الفعال، إلا انه من الثابت علميا أن تناول الفواكه يؤدي إلى تخفيف احتمالات الإصابة بأمراض القلب والشرايين بالإضافة إلى أمراض الأعصاب. ومن جانب آخر، أفاد خبراء الطب والتجميل في فرنسا، أن بإمكان الفتيات والسيدات اكتساب بشرة حيوية ناعمة ونضرة باستخدام الثمار الطبيعية بدلا من الأساليب الصناعية أو عمليات التجميل الجراحية. 



وأوضح أخصائيو التجميل أن الفواكه المجففة كالمشمش والخوخ والبرقوق والتين تساعد في القضاء على الإرهاق والإجهاد والشحوب، حيث أشاروا إلى أن فاكهة الكاكا مثلا، تساعد في تخفيف الشعور بالإجهاد والكسل والشد العضلي وتنميل الأصابع والصداع وسقوط الشعر. وحول فائدة الخضار أيضاً يشير العلماء في مجال التغذية أن جميع الخضار والفواكه تحتوي على نسب غذائية مختلفة ومتفاوتة، إلا أنه ليس بالضرورة أن تكون أكثر الخضروات والفواكه شهرة هي أكثرها احتواء على القيم الغذائية. وينصح خبراء التغذية بتناول الخضار والفواكه خمس مرات في النهار وعلى فترات، وذلك خلال اليوم بكامله. ولكن تضيف خبيرة التغذية في جامعة سانت لويس الأمريكية، أن العلم الحديث لا يزال يسير قدما باتجاه معرفة القيمة الغذائية لكل نوع من الفواكه والخضار لتحديد مدى فائدة كل نوع للجسم. وتشير أرقام الإحصاءات إلى أن اكثر الخضروات والفواكه شهرة واستهلاكا هيالذرة، البطاطا، الخس، التفاح، والموز ولكنه ليس بالضرورة أن هذه الأنواع من الخضار هي الأكثر فائدة لجسم الإنسان. وبحسب خبيرة التغذية الأمريكية فإن أكثر الخضار والفواكه فائدة للإنسان هي التي تحتوي على أعلى النسب من الفيتامينات والألياف، مثل الخضار ذات اللون الأخضر الداكن، والحمضيات،
كذلك الخضار والفواكه ذات اللون الأصفر والبرتقالي.

وعند اختيار مأكولاتك تأكد من الألوان فمثلا من بين الخضار البيضاء اللون يتفوق القرنبيط على البطاطا والبصل والفطر. 



وبالنسبة للخضروات ذات اللون الأخضر الداكن فإن الأفضل هو السبانخ يليه البروكلي.



كذلك من الخضروات الملونة ذات القيمة الغذائية العالية يأتي القرع في المقدمة والبطاطا الحلوة والشمام والجزر.



وتأتي البندورة والفلفل الأحمر والفراولة في مرتبة أعلى من التفاح الأحمر لكن ذلك لا يمنع من تناولك الفواكه والخضروات المفضلة لديك حيث إن كلاً منها يحوي قيمة غذائية لكن بنسب مختلفة.



دار الخليج للصحة والطب

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر خيو على الطرح القيم وبه من الفائدة الكثير 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## شوق المحبة

مــ ش ــكوور خ ــيي على رووع ــة ماطرح ــته لنا ..


وأتمنى للكل الإس ــتفادة ..


ع ــطاك ربي ألف ع ـــافية ..


تقبل مرووري ..

----------

